# Living in Benidorm



## Redstripe_27 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a long leasehold on an old town house in the old town Benidorm, I will be renovating this shortly. I will still be working in the UK and so wish to stay registered for tax etc in the UK until I retire in 5 years time when I intend to move over permanently. I currently work one week on and one week off and so as I understand it I will be able to stay a UK resident, but maybe I am wrong?

I am currently learning spanish, god it's hard at 50 to be back at school!

What I would like is some help regarding fixed costs, local taxes, electric, water, internet etc and what as a non resident, I would be required to pay. 

I would be really grateful for any help and advice and I was wondering if the local town hall would be a good place to start, does anyone have experience of dealing with local officials and how helpful they are to non residents.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Alan


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Redstripe_27 said:


> I have a long leasehold on an old town house in the old town Benidorm, I will be renovating this shortly. I will still be working in the UK and so wish to stay registered for tax etc in the UK until I retire in 5 years time when I intend to move over permanently. I currently work one week on and one week off and so as I understand it I will be able to stay a UK resident, but maybe I am wrong?
> 
> I am currently learning spanish, god it's hard at 50 to be back at school!
> 
> ...


From what you have said it sounds very much like you will remain a UK resident - this will only change when you start to spend more than 183 days per year in Spain


----------

